# Lumps recurring on Puppy



## rmarlow (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I am posting here in desperation as no vet we have seen has been able to point us in the direction of a cause for our Digby’s lumps. Recently at about 16 weeks, Digby had a lump removed from his back (egg sized). Pathology described it as organised haematoma, but could not say what it was caused by (they have guessed injection site, another dog bite). Within 10 days, 3 more lumps grew back and got to size of tennis balls!! 

Specialist vet surgeon removal, masses were described as cysts, with no indication to cause, but not cancer. Digby firmly bandaged to reduce post op swelling, and strict confinement rest so he doesn’t aggravate the site. He is due back to have stitches removed today (after 10 days). Felt under bandage last night, lump has returned so we spent most of the night in shock again.  This is just not fair on a beautiful happy, otherwise healthy 5 month old. Has anyone in the world had a similar problem? Please help!


----------



## rmarlow (Aug 10, 2011)

here is a photo of his lumps prior to last operation.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I do not know but I hope someone can help give you some answers. My heart goes out to you and your baby.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

my prayers are with you and for a diagnosis for your baby.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Are you sure if its a lump coming back? It could be swelling. Prayers coming your way for Digby. If your vet gives you no more info on why these lumps have appeared, I would try going to a specialist of maybe a veterinary hospital in your area. A pup so young...I would be calling the breeder and informing her and asking her for any input she has...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

poor, poor little one...


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Just guessing here, maybe some sort of clotting disorder.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

So sorry, I know how worried you must be.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Contact a Veterinary School if you haven't already for a consultation. I am so sorry to hear about this! 

Schools of Veterinary Medicine in Australia

Faculty of Veterinary Science, University of Melbourne, Victoria.[12]
School of Veterinary and Biomedical Sciences, Murdoch University, Western Australia.[13]
Faculty of Veterinary Science, University of Sydney, New South Wales.[14]
Faculty of Veterinary Science, University of Queensland[15]
School of Animal & Veterinary Sciences, Charles Sturt University, Wagga Wagga, New South Wales.[16]
Faculty of Medicine Health and Molecular Sciences ,James Cook University, Townsville, Queensland.[17]
School of Veterinary Science, University of Adelaide, South Australia (a new course that began in 2008).[18]


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

How very sad and distressing for all of you. At 5 months, you should be playing and laughing and enjoying things together. This breaks my heart for you. I hope you get some answers soon and something that really helps. 

I would also recommend a veterinarian school. If they are too far, maybe you can get your vet to consult with them, share these pictures. I've never seen anything like this.

I'm going to give two of the vets on this forum a heads up about your post, maybe they might have some suggestions.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Poor Digby!! That is terrible...I feel so sorry for him and for you. I agree with everyone who already posted to see a specialist or go to a vet school. I hope you are able to get answers for your baby soon!!! Thoughts and prayers will be with you!!!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Yes, this is certainly something unusual. Humans can get a condition where benign tumors form on the body--some name like neurofibromyoma I know a child with is and her tumors began along the spine. Hope it is not something like that because this can be painful.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks to Irene, we are still out of power.. but now I am at work... I have never seen anything like it. I agree your best bet is a veterinary college. Could be a clotting issue???


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am so sorry this has happened. I certainly hope that you will come back and tell us what is causing this. Prayers coming your way for a healthy outcome and a diagnosis that is benign and treatable.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for you and your sweet baby!! I hope a vet college specialist and diagnose and treat this successfully! Sending prayers!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry you and Digby are going thru this...Hope answers are forth coming for you.
Let's pray what you feel now is just some swelling from surgery.
Thoughts and Prayers for both of you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry your puppy is facing this. There is no puncture wound anywhere in there? I have seen this before only on a horse with a deep, narrow puncture. Please keep us updated so we can learn along with you.You must be extremely stressed, and I hope you can find a Dr. House vet.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

poor Digby, I hope you get some answers very soon and wish him all the best


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Holy cow, I've never seen anything like that before either. I hope the specialist gets it figured out for you.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

My goodness I am so sorry you have this worry, I am sure a veterinary college would be interested in helping to find the cause of this, it looks unusual, please keep us updated, we will all be worrying! Email as many as you can find within a reasonable distance with photos!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I do know that when cysts are removed, you must remove all of the capsule/sac or the cyst will return. So it may be that some of the capsule/sac is left in place.
That said, those are very large cysts. How long did it take for them to grow to that size.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I posted a link to this thread on my dane board and one of the members had a foster that had what looks to be the _exact_ same thing. Here's what she wrote:

"She was purchased from a petstore the day after a mass removal surgery was done on her back. She was returned two days later and ended up having a second surgery done. She had a drain placed, but at some point it came out and was never replaced. By the time she made her way to rescue - she looked like she had a nerf football under her skin! There was never any pathology done so we don't really know what the surgeries were for. The story we got second hand was that her vaccine was given incorrectly and caused a cyst to form, but who knows what really happened???

When we got her - she had to go back in for a third surgery. The area was a mess - clots, broken down suture, & lots of torn up tissue. She got put back together with two drains going in at her upper neck and coming out each shoulder. We put a Thunder Shirt on her (with feminine pads over the drain sites) and it did a great job at keeping pressure on the site. She got her drains removed the following week and wore her jacket for another two weeks and healed up great - thank goodness."

I wasn't sure if I could post the pictures she put in the thread, I'll ask her first, then edit them in.

Here are the pictures, (the first one is on 7-16-11 and the second one is on 8-2-11):


----------



## rmarlow (Aug 10, 2011)

Thankyou to everyone for your kind words and suggestions. Fortunately this latest lump appears to be just a haematoma from the surgery. We have had a couple of opinions from Vets around Australia and the consensus is to leave the site alone (apart from aspirating the fluid occasionally) to allow the trauma to heal , which may take some weeks (or months) as the drainage around that part of the body is not the greatest. My wife had made a compression garment out of some firm stretchy material and Velcro, but will definitely have a look into that thundershirt. Will report back to you all in a few weeks. Other than that Digby is a bright, happy, very bouncy boy. His favourite part of the day is waking us up in the morning by putting his two paws on the bed and snuggling his face into us. Thanks again


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry your sweet boy and your family have to deal with this. Sending positive thoughts and praying for your Digby boy, stay positive as he is and recovery is on the way.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Please keep us posted on how Digby is doing. I think kwhit above posted very insightful info. The similiarities are quite amazing from her pictures and yours in comparison.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so happy your pup is joyful through all this. It is extremely interesting to follow the case.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

hope Digby gets better soon and has no more reaccuring bumps, poor little man 
at least he is still a happy little boy and that in itself will aid his recovery I am sure 
keep us posted on his progress xx


----------



## rmarlow (Aug 10, 2011)

Good news folks. The last lump responded very well to compression and 10 days of Previcox (anti-inflamm). Thanks kwhit for the lead on the thundershirt. Everything back to normal. It is a great relief.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness the lumps are gone and I pray he has seen the last of them.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Glad to hear all is so much better.


----------

